

MS Windows 95 Video Guide with Jennifer Aniston and Matthew Perry from Friends - frik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGYcNcFhctc

======
frik
The internet introduction starts at 17:16:
[https://youtu.be/kGYcNcFhctc?t=17m16s](https://youtu.be/kGYcNcFhctc?t=17m16s)

